# Mattie is vomiting sewage



## JackandMattie

That's what it looks and smells like. But she's also a dirt eater, so that might explain the color... But not the smell. 

She started last night about midnight, I think. Jack finally roused me about 2:30 and I stepped out of bed into a puddle of vomit, then another and another. Had no idea which dog it was until I heard Mattie retching. Since she's older, and has vomit and diarrhea occasionally, I wasn't that worried. Put her outside til morning thinking it wasn't that unusual. (She actually prefers to be outside, so I didn't feel guilty.)

But it has continued throughout the day. I have withheld food and rationed water in small amounts, trying to keep her hydrated, but it all came back up a few minutes ago. And now I'm pretty goshdarn worried. 

She will walk, and is lying down with her head held up, so I don't think she is on death's door. But I am afraid this is a surgery deal 

And I don't think she's in any condition for surgery. She is only ten, but I've only had her for two years, and she came to me in very poor health. We have improved that, but still. 

I will drop her off at the hospital in the morning. Hoping for the best. But I'm torn right now. I love my dogs, but if it is what I fear, and she needs surgery, well... I'm sure the vet will advise me. And he's an old country vet, so I think he will be rational and not trying to gouge me... But I don't think she will ever fully recover from surgery. I've already seen her on the decline these past few months. I love her so much! But I'm torn. If they call me and say the X-rays show a blockage or a perforation, and surgery will be 2-3k dollars... I'm afraid I will opt to PTS this dog. I feel crazy inhumane doing that. I pray I won't have to make that decision 

At the same time, I have had dogs my entire life, seen aging and decline and emergencies. She is already on the decline. And this smacks of an emergency. I do everything I know to extend my dogs' lives and keep them healthy and fit. I have given her two really good years in rescue. But I've seen the signs. This dog has a year, maybe two left. And with surgery, well, it will be less. I'm not even sure she would come out of anesthesia in her condition. Again, the vet will advise, and I think he will be honest... Not like a city vet might. But idk for certain. 

Trying so hard not be heartless, and at the same time be realistic. 

Has anyone had a similar experience?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

I might be wrong but if it is a blockage and you continue to wait another 10 hours, you may not have any option other than to euthanize if much of her intestines are dead from lack of blood supply


----------



## katieliz

i just had a similar experience, except my rescue girl seemed to be in very good health, with good life energy, at age 9. she was hospitalized for vomiting on a friday afternoon, alert, wagging her tail...she deteriorated over the next 24 hours, after undergoing imaging studies (abdominal x-ray, abdominal ultrasound), vet clinic called sunday morning and said you better come quickly. by the time i got there they'd brought her into their "comfort" room, i was shocked to see that the dog i'd left alert and wagging her tail barely a day ago, had already started her trip to the bridge...we ordered a bit more sedation, held her in our arms, held her paw, and helped her on her way. i so feel for you. i am way not over it yet and it was three weeks ago. there is no way i would ever put a 9+ year old shepherd thru surgery. i still have a 10 year old and a 11 year old. so i'm gonna get the 'ol one-two-three punch. been lettin' 'em go all my life tho, and have never had one go on their own, have always had to help. you know it when they come in the door. and still you let go of your heart because they are all so incredibly special. and you never get over it, but the next one makes you forget and it starts all over again. stay strong. you'll do the right thing.


----------



## katieliz

oh yes, i have to agree 100%, please DO NOT WAIT.


----------



## JackandMattie

If I lived in the city, and this dog weren't already in senior decline, I would make the drive. The nearest ER vet is still a hour away. And this dog is old for her age. Came to me that way. 

That's the part that stinks. And makes me feel inhumane. But she had a hard life. I took her in as a senior, and she has had a good run the past two years in my care. But she's already declining. Only a Very honest vet would tell me the truth, which I already know... She is Not a candidate for surgery. Hopefully, I'm way off base, and it won't be necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

Last week Midnite got out of his crate and I found a piece of wood shredded. I didn't know if he ate any, then he started the vomiting. He looked and smelled like poop coming out of his mouth. The first time I thought this dog ate his own poop and is throwing it up and he had watery poop, I wasn't sure what was what. The second time he threw up was minutes after he ate. I was at the emergency vet within 20 minutes. If a dog is violently throwing up, the can throw up fecal matter..just gross. They did xrays and they were good. They gave him a shot for his nausea and he was back to his old self.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

not only could it be a blockage of some sort, but maybe she ate dog poop as well, that might account for the smell? Just a thought, hope she will be better soon..


----------



## JackandMattie

She's more alert this morning. Three up twice more overnight, but went outside and urinated this morning. I'm encouraged . We are headed to the vet shortly...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

tough position to be in. if surgery is needed and you can afford it
have the surgery done. don't go by "you think she won't survive".
wishing you and your dog the best.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Best wishes for your girl, hope that she continues to improve. She has had a very good 2 years with you and you need to remember that.


----------



## Bridget

I hope she is better by now. The first thing that came to my mind also was to wonder if she eats poop? My male lab has done that and it makes him sick every time and it smells horrible! I hope maybe that is all it is. Good luck.


----------



## JackandMattie

We are in the exam room waiting for the doc now. She definitely feels better than yesterday, but I'm anxious to see what the vet has to say..


Okay doc came and left. They are checking fecal, blood and just brought her back from X-ray. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

X-rays show a blockage. Vet say he can do exploratory surgery, but can't even really give me a prognosis. This is my worst nightmare. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade

Oh no


----------



## jang

I am so sorry for what you are going through..This is a hard decision but you need to follow your heart..If you pray, this would be a good time to ask for guidance...My heart goes out to you and yours...Sincerely, Jan


----------



## Anubis_Star

Age is not a disease! Just remember that. Ive seen some sick old dogs pull through surgery just fine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT

Ugh, your poor baby..  
I hope everything is going well, and that the vets will have wisdom through the surgery if you decide to go that route. 
Hoping the best for you and your kiddo..


----------



## JakodaCD OA

poor thing and poor you Hoping to hear GOOD news, please keep us updated.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My thoughts are w/ you and your little girl. Praying for her to make a complete recovery . This is the part that is so scary waiting for answers. Take care of yourself. Hugs to you and your pups.


----------



## JackandMattie

This is breaking my heart, but considering her present quality of life, the declining health I've been witnessing, and the uncertainty of the outcomes the doc could give me, I have opted not to put Mattie through exploratory surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CeCe

I'm so sorry. May she have a peaceful transition to the bridge.


----------



## Sunflowers

JackandMattie said:


> This is breaking my heart, but considering her present quality of life, the declining health I've been witnessing, and the uncertainty of the outcomes the doc could give me, I have opted not to put Mattie through exploratory surgery.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so sorry.


----------



## JackandMattie

I thank you all for your support and input, and will be back in a few days with her memorial thread. Until then, she and I will snuggle and love and I will keep her as comfortable as possible. Right now, she is enjoying the dogs' most coveted spot on the sofa and has her chin up  She's a good, good girl, my sweet little old lady. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley

Oh no, so sorry to hear this news :hugs:! Any chance the suspected blockage will clear on its own?


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry about Mattie. I was reading and hoping for a better outcome.  I agree with you 100% I wouldn't put her through all of that either.


----------



## mego

LifeofRiley said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear this news :hugs:! Any chance the suspected blockage will clear on its own?


I will be hoping for this too.
Stay strong, your girl may surprise you.


----------



## Aviorwolf

I'm so sorry. You've made a kind and courageous decision. Love to you both.


----------



## JackandMattie

Doc said I could pray for a miracle. Her colon is accordionated, meaning there is a string attached to a tongue at the base of her stomach and the colon has contracted trying to clear the obstruction and the result is that it now looks like a retracted vacuum cleaner hose. So basically, her system has tried to pass it, but it's hung up in there. Now that's all an educated guess, because we can't see the actual obstruction in the X-ray. Only the shape of the colon, stomach, etc. And there are additional abnormalities throughout her GI system showing in the x-ray that he can't explain without opening her up. He really couldn't tell me how extensive it could end up being, just that there are multiple issues, and that's part of the reason I chose not to submit her to it. 

I think there's still a slight chance the main obstruction could break free, but vet didn't seem to think so. And it looks like there may be another right behind it 

And everything I read today says conservative treatment (wait and see) in dogs with accordionated colons is not recommended. After a few days with the condition their colon will become permeated and require yet further surgery. I think that's why doc gave me 48 hours with her to hope for a miracle. I don't want her to endure a painful passing, so we've scheduled her euthanasia for Wednesday. 

This will be the first dog I've had that I haven't been able to take to 13-14 years. Her eleventh birthday is in October. But she is old for her age. I have only had her since October 1, 2011, and she was rescued in very very poor condition. I'm trying to stay upbeat for her sake and be grateful that I was able to make her final years the best of her life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT

You are doing all the best you can for her, you are a really great person. Any dog would be blessed to be loved by you and under your care. 
I hope for the best with Mattie, as we all do of course. 
I am so so sorry you are going through this very tough time.. I am sure there is no other way she would rather be let go, than being with you. You are very strong for staying upbeat for her. I hope to be as strong as you someday, when its time for my dog.


----------



## JackandMattie

Oh, but Mattie *is* sad tonight. Doc said feed her white bread, rice, potatoes. She won't touch a thing. I even soaked the bread in her fave salmon oil. No go. I force fed her half an egg through a straw. She wasn't pleased, so I gave up torturing her. Tempted her with a morsel of last night's leftover sirloin off the grill. Against doctor's orders. Apparently she listened to the doc, because she sniffed, but still no go. Her favorite snuggle Blankie is in the dryer. We will cozy up with Blankie on the sofa and watch Showtime and if she wants to wake up tomorrow... I hope she will. Feeling guilty today about the Wednesday euth appt. Seems she is ready, and I am being selfish. Will know more in the a.m. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz

if she is ready please help her. it seems so hard for them to go on their own without help. i think they are incredibly strong dogs, these dear, dear sheppies. bless her heart. i think it's harder, somehow, when they haven't had a great life before we rescue them. we wish we could've given them longer.


----------



## VTGirlT

katieliz said:


> if she is ready please help her. it seems so hard for them to go on their own without help. i think they are incredibly strong dogs, these dear, dear sheppies. bless her heart. i think it's harder, somehow, *when they haven't had a great life before we rescue them. we wish we could've given them longer.*


Yes...


----------



## GatorBytes

JackandMattie said:


> X-rays show a blockage. Vet say he can do exploratory surgery, but can't even really give me a prognosis. This is my worst nightmare.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Could this be gas? I mean I have heard of gas showing up in xrays for dogs w/ vomiting or diarrhea.

Have you tried activated charcoal - also fast, not for a day (per usual advice), but for a few.

Feed coconut *water* and order "Seacure" 

if she doesn't want to eat, then she knows best...but unless she is completely down and out, I would hold of the PTS Wed.

Big hug for her however, and you for allowing her those couple extra yrs. filled with care and love


----------



## Aviorwolf

I would try some some simethicone aka gasx etc. 180 mg. This would decompress some of the gas buildup and possibly improve her comfort level. Might even do more to help....probably worth a try.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Does the vet think it's a tumor or tumors causing the obstruction?

I wish her a peaceful passing.


----------



## Anubis_Star

If she is sick and xrays show what looks like definitive obstruction wed could be a long and painful wait. Have you considered iv fluid therapy and hospitalization? When they dont eat they become dehydrated, and the intestines constrict and the blockage almost never passes. We hospitalize them and put them at a very high fluid rate to help flush it out.

I fear without treatment regardless the dog will NOT improve at all. I will never judge an owner for choice especially when it comes to an older pet. But I will reiterate that age is NOT a disease. I just don't want you needlessly giving up on your girl. I dont blame you one bit for not going to surgery but hospitalization and fluid therapy may be the difference between life and death. Or it may not. Crappy circumstances and I'm really sorry for you 

Gi upset shows gas but the intestine is usually still within a normal parameter in size, but an obstruction shows VERY large gas filled intestines usually with an abrupt stop, usually dispersed throughout the entire intestine from the stomach to the obstruction. 

The first xray is Berlin, he has gi upset after swimming with some pretty bad diarrhea. There is obvious fecal matter in the colon

The second is a dog with an obvious obstruction. The intestine is not extremely large, its just the best pic I had. This rock actually ended up passing on its own after aggressive fluid therapy over night.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

Thank you Anubis_star. I appreciate your advocacy on Mattie's behalf. The vet initially gave me two options, surgery or the anti nausea meds and antibiotics. He left me for over half an hour to make my decision. When I declined the surgery, he then offered hospitalization and fluid therapy. But he was clear when he expressed that he did not believe it would prolong her life, just make her more comfortable in the meantime. Since she hadn't refused water (just couldn't keep it down), I chose to bring her home with the meds. I just couldn't leave her in a hospital for her final days. I can't imagine being in one myself. I am less sure of myself in that decision than in deciding against the surgery, but that was the decision I made. I don't want her last hours hooked up to an IV in a foreign environment, and I can only hope she would agree. Her home here with me and the pack has been her first real home outside of a puppy mill, and I can not stand to take that away  If the vet had said it would improve her chances, I may well have decided differently. 

So here is the update: She had come out of her crate and was lying on the sofa with Lillian when I arrived home this evening. She is drinking and holding down her water, despite the fact that I was completely unsuccessful in getting the anti nausea pill past her clenched teeth this morning. She jumped up and went outside with us and tinkled mightily. Left a puddle in the grass. Her spirits have improved since last evening. She has wagged her tail for me and drank plenty more water when I asked her to. 

No more vomit! She still has not had a BM, though... If I could just see a BM, I would be greatly encouraged. As it is, I am slightly encouraged that she is willing to get up and walk around and is drinking and passing her fluids. 

She does appear uncomfortable, very uncomfortable, but she does not look as if she is suffering. She is lethargic, but mentally alert. Lying down, but with her head held up, keeping her eyes on me and the annoying youngsters. Frankly, she does not look (today) like a dying dog. 

The doc said we could choose surgery, or choose to go home with meds and pray for a miracle. I am praying God is giving her a miracle. She is well loved, and *everyone* is pulling for her. That's a Lot of prayers right now. Maybe... Just maybe...this is not her time. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar

I understand how hard it is to make decisions like this on an older dog. Been there. 

That said, this is a FIXABLE problem. Age is not a disease. A gastric obstruction is very painful. If you do not want to do surgery, then please euthanize her. To ask her to spend days in pain hoping for a " miracle" is not fair. If her intestines have collapsed in on themselves, that is very very painful. I could not ask a dog to endure that. 

I won't judge you for deciding not to pursue a fix for her problem. But I think you need to now think of HER comfort. She may not be showing signs if pain, but GSD are like that. Stoic to the end. But I am telling you, she is in pain. Don't let her last few days be in pain. 

I don't mean to sound harsh. I really don't. But this is not a pretty thing. She deserves better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

I understand. It's wishful thinking on my part. The vet said I could only keep her home for 48 hours. We will go back tomorrow for further advice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom

My dog went through almost this exact same thing. He was about 9 or 10 at the time. His symptoms were nearly the exact same as Mattie's. He did pull through and is now 13. I believe it was a miracle and I'm praying you receive the same exact miracle. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

The vet was unwilling to euthanize yesterday. He gave us 48 hours at home. That means tomorrow. I won't prolong her suffering. If he is willing to euthanize tomorrow, I will let her pass. I am not trying to be cruel, or hold on to false hope. I am really trying to be reasonable and do what is best for her. The doc was not encouraging surgery. It was an option, and one he was very honest in saying he could not recommend. He examined her. He checked her bloodwork. He read the X-rays, and explained them to me, and he was not able to tell me this is fixable. He said we could *try* surgery. 

I *know* that age is not a disease. The doc and I aren't just looking at her age. We are considering This Dog and her entire condition and the possible outcomes. 

And if I'm praying for a miracle tonight, that does not make me unrealistic. My faith is strong, but I am much more an academic than a Holy Roller. Prayer is my way of keeping myself from sitting here all evening crying my eyes out in front of her. I owe her that much, at least. We are going to be happy and hopeful in this house tonight! If tomorrow alters that plan, well then, that happens tomorrow... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

FoxyMom said:


> My dog went through almost this exact same thing. He was about 9 or 10 at the time. His symptoms were nearly the exact same as Mattie's. He did pull through and is now 13. I believe it was a miracle and I'm praying you receive the same exact miracle. <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Thinking about you and sending all the best


----------



## JackandMattie

FoxyMom said:


> My dog went through almost this exact same thing. He was about 9 or 10 at the time. His symptoms were nearly the exact same as Mattie's. He did pull through and is now 13. I believe it was a miracle and I'm praying you receive the same exact miracle. <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How did he pull through? On his own, or with assistance?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom

On his own. Well, we helped a bit. I did use homeopathics. I can't remember which one. Are you familiar with homeopathics?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

I'm afraid I'm not. I would be too afraid I would complicate matters. I trust the docs. Doing what I can though, and she's doing great drinking water this evening. Lots going in. None thrown up, and two tinkles this evening. We will see what the vet says tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz

sending you and mattie all good wishes and hopes for whatever the best outcome is for mattie. take care, many blessings to you both.


----------



## FoxyMom

Homeopathics won't mess with anything. They help the body to heal itself. Honestly. If anything, western medicine would be the one to work against the homeopathics. But I understand if you aren't comfortable using them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

I still think you need activated charcoal - this will halt the gas, give relief, bind the toxins that are stagnating, the coconut water is a natural pedialyte and is antibacterial


----------



## Anubis_Star

Repeat xrays in the morning before any decision of euthanasia is made.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom

Thinking of you and Mattie this morning. Any update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie

I took the day off work. We are hanging out on the sofa. Have an appointment with the vet at 2:45. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App



RIP Mattie - locking this to keep condolences in one place - please go to this thread here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/308545-rest-peace-miss-mattie-lynn.html


----------

